# GA16DET Spark Plug Recommendations



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

For all of those that have turboed their GA16, what type of spark plugs is everyone using and what gap size are your running? A question was brought up to me today in regards to this on a turbo application and I was informed that a lower setting would be better. I am currently running the stock setting and I'm not having any issues but I was wondering if lowering the gap width would make a difference?

Thanks for any responses.

Chef


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i narrowed the gap in my ga16det down to .020" and it ran slightly better in the top end. used the 7 range plugs from NGK, ran fin.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

How much more power are you running over the stock engine? 
IIRC for every 50-75 HP you go over stock, it is wise to go with one step colder of a plug. I prefer irridium plugs. When I changed mine from platinum (which were in good condition) to NGK Irridium IX, the idle felt a lot smoother and the car had a much easier time starting.

This is a good site for learning spark plugs
http://sparkplugs.com/sparkplug411.asp?mfid=1

When it comes to gapping
http://sparkplugs.com/faqmain.asp?mfid=1


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

chef said:


> For all of those that have turboed their GA16, what type of spark plugs is everyone using and what gap size are your running? A question was brought up to me today in regards to this on a turbo application and I was informed that a lower setting would be better. I am currently running the stock setting and I'm not having any issues but I was wondering if lowering the gap width would make a difference?
> 
> Thanks for any responses.
> 
> Chef


I'm running .032 running .035 caused breakup.


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for everyone's replies and information. I'm going to play around with different plug settings and see what works good then.

Again thanks

Chef


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

.020" is too close IMO. anywhere from .025"-.032" would be fine, of course if it misses up top, close it up.

1 step colder is good too BKR6E


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I ran both .020 and .025 with good results on both setups. My car was dynoed at .020 on SR20 platinum plugs.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm currently using the NGK platinums PFR6B-11, they are working pretty good. Mike K wrote a pretty good article plugs for the ga16de... it can be found here 
-dave


----------

